# Student vs seasoned medic



## Hunter (Jan 21, 2016)

I need a meme about students vs seasoned medics, preferably about how much stuff they carry on their person. I looked around and couldn't find anything  anyone got anything?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2016)

Student here, I got ya covered.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah yeah, something original Jr.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jan 24, 2016)

mhmmm


----------



## Lana (Dec 30, 2016)

I feel like having ice cream now.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

